

EveryDNS is DOWN [Edit: DNS works now, could be a DoS] - mahmud

[Update! DNS is resolving but their site is down. That's good.]<p>EveryDNS has been down since god knows when. Plan B, everybody!  [Edit: It's only been down for 33 minutes and now its functional as a DNS host, but not as a site.]<p>http://search.twitter.com/search?q=everydns<p>[Edit: Earliest report<p>http://twitter.com/lifeeth/statuses/4706860288<p>]
======
rbanffy
Luckyly I have plans B to D already deployed right in my domain records ;-)

It's clever to put secondary, tertiary and quaternary DNSs in different
providers

------
jacquesm
Suggest title rename to EveryDNS webservers are down

------
andrewtj
I was double checking I'd put the right IP in for a new master about 3 hours
ago when it went down. DNS was responding ok so I figured I'd skip harassing
David given it was ~03:00 on that side of the pond.

------
mahmud
"DNS is fine. Website being DoS'd, our ISP has been working to mitigate."

<http://twitter.com/EveryDNS/statuses/4711230139>

